# Lounge > Sports >  >  The WWE Thread

## barefootbeauty

Anyone else besides me enjoy some WWE wrestling?

----------


## Harpuia

Been an on/off fan since I was 7.  Right now, REALLY enjoying The Shield.  They are what I think the Nexus wished they were.

----------


## foe

I'll definitely check out the Royal Rumble in a few weeks. Jan-April is basically the best season for the WWE. The Rumble, No Way Out/Elimination Chamber, WrestleMania and Backlash/Extreme Rules.

I do think this year's Road to WrestleMania is too predictable though. The Rock will win the WWE title from Punk at the Rumble, then he'll drop the belt in a WrestleMania rematch against Cena.

----------


## ScottishWarrior

Im a massive fan of both wwe + tna used to watch wwf wcw + ecw as well agree with foe that the rock will beat punkl then lose to cena at mania I pick Ryback to win the Royal Rumble. :Joint:

----------


## Florian Kornberger

::D:  Welcome Brother Rhythm...Welcome Brother Blues

----------


## JesusChild

Big Show is facing Del Rio for the WWE Heavy Weight Championship, I'm taking Del Rio to win actually I'm hoping he does win.  I can't believe The Undertaker is the longest Surviving WWE Superstar wow 22 years and I'm still surprised The Big show is still in it. I thought these guys would be on the way out the door, not that taker is that old but he's no spring chicken.  I think Del Rio is the first Spanish Champion I think.

----------


## barefootbeauty

Sorry haven't checked this in a while!  I LOVE The Shield!  There are few that do but .. yeah they ROCK!  I like that Bo Dallas kid too, I really think  the WWE should give him a chance at a contract.

----------


## barefootbeauty

Okay I have to say that I am glad that Punk finally lost his title but I really think that The Rock is failing as champ... with Punk at least he wrestled with out it being a PPV.  I was PISSED that Cena won!!!!

----------


## barefootbeauty

I LOVE how Del Rio won!  Too funny!

----------


## Lostgirl32

Yes! I am still a fan after so many years of watching it. Feel free to friend request me if you would like to talk wrestling.

----------


## Lostgirl32

I am a wwe fan too! anyone here who would like to talk wrestling, message me or friend request me. i would be happy to talk wrestling.

----------

